# Hello from Laredo!!



## jaydesee

And I have just joined the forum - stumbled upon it looking for answers to chalk-brood. I have been keeping bees for over 50 years, i.e. since I was 16. I live in Southern Queensland, north of Texas (a town on the NSW/Qld border). Am presently working about 50 hives, raising my own queens and am still taking my best ever honey crop off this season.

Eucalypts are our main source of honey with "Narrow leafed Ironbark" being plentiful in the area along with numerous other eucalypts. Although we are experiencing an extremely dry summer the trees are yielding well. However, the ground flora is suffering because of the lack of rain.

Chalk-brood is quite severe in a couple of hives I have just re-queened with golden Italians purchased from a reputable queen bee breeder. So I have to suspect the problem lies in the queens. I have been told ripe bananas placed on the top bars will eliminate chalk-brood. So I am going to try this. Also interested in using cinnamon as mentioned in a couple of posts.

John from Warwick in Queensland


----------



## Hogback Honey

Ah, one of my FAVORITE songs! Welcome to BeeSource! I've been here since October and have learned a TON! Lots of fun and interesting stuff.


----------



## Teal

Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome 662!


----------



## hydro662

thanks everyone!


----------



## allan

welcome


----------



## wcubed

I spent a year there in the 60s. GE operated a high power radar out in the country - tracking sattelites on orbit. The data was used to update orbits for all the junk up there.

The limited variety of vegetation would be rough on honeybees.
Good luck,
Walt Wright


----------



## hydro662

wcubed said:


> I spent a year there in the 60s. GE operated a high power radar out in the country - tracking sattelites on orbit. The data was used to update orbits for all the junk up there.
> 
> The limited variety of vegetation would be rough on honeybees.
> Good luck,
> Walt Wright


Hi there wcubed, 

Well alot of neighborhoods with big gardens all over the place now, plus we have alot of honey mezquite that will be coming into bloom soon, so I think they might do ok. We have alot of citrus trees planted in my own neighborhood, they get swarmed some years with bees, Im looking to keep them to help out and to pollinate


----------



## Lburou

Welcome!

My son lives in Laredo and works for Homeland Security. I spoke with a large rancher (near Laredo) a few months ago about his feral bees. He has plenty of them. So, bees do well enough there. It rarely freezes, so you should have a long season, that means you will need to solve the mite population issue associated with long brooding seasons -start with treatment free queens and bees, that will help you a lot.

In your location, I'd read up on Joseph Clemens' posts, (on beesource), about recognizing Africanized Honey Bees, in case a swarm takes over one of your hives. I mention this because I've experienced this take over here near DFW. I just killed the queens and brood and provided a queen of known ancestry.

I haven't noticed many honeybees as I walk around my son's neighborhood in Laredo but there is a lot of blooming going on.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## hydro662

Hi Lee, 

thanks for the welcome, and for the info on AFB's, I have heard alot from the people around in other cities that keep bees. Ill keep an eye out for them. This weekend Im dropping off my mini nuc top bar with an Amish man who is going to stock it up for me. So wish me luck in my adventure in beekeeping. There are alot of blooms, you are right. The honey mesquite is starting as well. The bees are around Lee, but Im sure we can get some more around, unfortunately down this way, when swarms start out the people here call the city since there is no beekeeper and they kill all the swarms, sad really, so hopefully if all goes well with me and my bees I will put my number up for my city and surrounding area to capture swarms, maybe start hives on some ranch land if they allow it.


----------



## Cliffton Leverett

hydro662 said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> thanks for the welcome, and for the info on AFB's, I have heard alot from the people around in other cities that keep bees. Ill keep an eye out for them. This weekend Im dropping off my mini nuc top bar with an Amish man who is going to stock it up for me. So wish me luck in my adventure in beekeeping. There are alot of blooms, you are right. The honey mesquite is starting as well. The bees are around Lee, but Im sure we can get some more around, unfortunately down this way, when swarms start out the people here call the city since there is no beekeeper and they kill all the swarms, sad really, so hopefully if all goes well with me and my bees I will put my number up for my city and surrounding area to capture swarms, maybe start hives on some ranch land if they allow it.


I'm in Laredo, I have several colonies. So now there are 3 of us beekeepers in Laredo. Just curious on how your KTBH are doing. I had no luck when I was going that route and switched to Langs. I sent you a PM


----------



## bbruff22

Welcome from NE Kansas, hydro and jay!


----------



## GaryG74

Welcome to BeeSource hydro and jay! You'll find all sorts of info on just about anything related to bees and beekeeping.


----------



## snl

GaryG74 said:


> You'll find all sorts of info on just about anything related to bees and beekeeping.


And lots of time, info related to everything else also!! 

Welcome!


----------



## AL from Georgia

Welcome to everyone, good luck.


----------



## Cliffton Leverett

AL from Georgia said:


> Welcome to everyone, good luck.


Why revive a 6 month old welcome thread? Just curious are you from Laredo?


----------



## Cliffton Leverett

You could always checkout www.laredobees.com


----------



## I wonder

Did you ever get started on beekeeping?
I too, live in laredo, and have had an interest in beekeeping. Right now there is a small swarm moving through my yard and are resting under my kids trampoline.


----------



## Laredrone

Hi im from laredo too. Is the swarm still there?? Maybe i can help you with basic stuff. I have 1 hive that i removed this past november. Let me know if the swarm is still there cause they leave after hrs to days
If u need anything 956 898 9560


----------



## SouthTexasJohn

Howdy neighbor. Welcome.

John

www.drycreekbees.com


----------



## I wonder

Laredrone..I removed it last night but only because I knew it was going to be a cold night and they'd be slow. I will not be able to keep them as I was not prepared and beacause of my kids. The yard is not that big. They are in a make shift wooden box. Are you interested in taking them off my hands? When would it be a good time to call you.


----------



## Laredrone

I wonder said:


> Laredrone..I removed it last night but only because I knew it was going to be a cold night and they'd be slow. I will not be able to keep them as I was not prepared and beacause of my kids. The yard is not that big. They are in a make shift wooden box. Are you interested in taking them off my hands? When would it be a good time to call you.


You can call me already, im off from work. I can go this afternoob if u send me your address


----------

